# any help would be appreciated



## enigma2013 (Dec 22, 2012)

Hello folks, Im new to dslr & have purchased a couple of 60D's, Ive been getting some good tutorials on youtube & am now ok with most the camera settings iso / fps shutter etc but have one problem! When I do a pan the footage seems to so stutter slightly on playback, Ive posted this very short clip to you tube. The problem I have is very noticeable when passing the windows as you will see, any help would be appreciated. Im using the latest (magic lantern) as such it gives a info file details of which ive also posted below. Thank you 

MVI 0647

info txt:
# Magic Lantern v2.3.60D.111

Start : 2010/01/18 19:30:16
Lens name : EF50mm f/1.8 II
ISO : 640 = yes I know this was a little to high could this be the problem ?
Shutter : 1/152.439s
Aperture : f/5.6
Focal length : 50 mm
Focus distance : 0 mm
White Balance : 2 - Cloudy, Magenta 0, Blue 0
Picture Style : Standard (3,0,0,0)
FPS : 25.000
Bit Rate (CBR) : 1.0x

CSV data:
Time,ISO,Shutter,Aperture,Focal_Len,Focus_Dist
19:30:16,640,150,5.6,50,0


----------



## SteenerMe (Dec 22, 2012)

Tough to pan smoothly handheld. But for starters, at 25fps you should be shooting at 1/50 shutter speed.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 22, 2012)

I'd avoid panning, even with a $15,000 tripod, the technique is difficult. At a slow shutter speed, its even more difficult. Panning and zooming are the two areas where new shooters get into trouble.


----------



## rpt (Dec 22, 2012)

This will not fix the pan issue but for 25 FPS set your shutter speed to 1/50s. 

For the pan issue, you probably need to pan slower and a tripod/monopod may help a bit but as Mt. Spokane said it will not go away as the image capture is raster based... Unlike film based movies where the whole frame is exposed at once...


----------



## Rocky (Dec 22, 2012)

Part of the problem was due to your hands were shaking up and down. You were not using an IS lens. IS lens is a must for hand-held video.


----------

